# Crear mi propio teclado usando el puerto ps/2



## Weiland (Jul 16, 2008)

es un proyecto para la utilizacion de una rockola en la cual como bien sabemos utilizamos una pc un programa de rockola salidas de audio y vidoe y un monitor un amplificador ... entre otras cosas


bueno mi idea es que en lugar de descomponer un teclado normal como suele hacerse ya que solo ocupamos ciertas teclas crear mi propio teclado por el imsmo puerto el ps/2

he estado leyendo acerca dle protocolo que utiliza lo que no tengo muy claro es que que tiene un teclado de pc normal interno ... como con presionar una sola tecla hace una comunicacion serie nose si me pueden ayudar con el tema de antemano gracias

supongo no es tan sencillo como crear un teclado normal filas y columnas y ponerlo acorde a los pines del ps/2 ... ya que ais no habria señal de reloj y no se podria transmitir la combinacion de fila columna por medio de una comunicacion serial


----------



## eidtech (Jul 17, 2008)

por que no consideras hacerlo USB (como dispositivo HID).


----------



## Weiland (Jul 17, 2008)

supongo implementar el hig requiere de un micro o pic 

por otro lado nose exactamente cual es la funcion de el teclado para que mande de manera serial el codigo investigo en eso pq alo mejor si usa micro o pic para la decodificacion serial de la tecla que planamos


----------



## asherar (Jul 17, 2008)

Encontré esto, los comandos son en hexa.

*Ficha técnica PC Práctica
Comandos de la interfaz de teclado.
*


Comandos desde el teclado hacia el controlador

FE: Reenviar. 
 El teclado indica al sistema que el último comando NO fue recibido correctamente.

FA: Acknowledge. 
 El teclado indica al sistema que el último comando fue recibido correctamente.

00: Overrun.
 El teclado indica al sistema que un nuevo golpe de tecla no pudo ser almacenado en su buffer por encontrarse lleno.

FD: Falla de diagnóstico.
 El teclado ha encontrado una falla una vez habilitada la exploración.

F0: Prefijo de Break.
 Indica que la tecla ha sido liberada.

AA: Completamiento del BAT 
 El teclado indica que el BAT (Basic Assurance Test) ha sido completado exitosamente.
 El BAT se verifica durante el reset del teclado; un código diferente del AA (generalmente FC)
 en estas condiciones indica un error durante la inicialización.

EE: Respuesta a Eco
 Respuesta del T. al comando EEh del C.T.

Otros: 
 Código de exploración. Indica que:
 - La tecla codificada fue oprimida, o se generó un golpe de reperición  (MAKE code).   
 - La tecla codificada fue liberada, en este caso el código es precedido por el prefijo de BREAK
  (BREAK code).   


Comandos desde el controlador hacia el teclado 

FF: RESET. 
 Produce el reset del teclado. El teclado responde con ACK y se reinicia. 
 El C.T. debe indicarla aceptacion del ACK manteniendo altas la líneas de datos y clock durante 
 un mínimo de 0.5 ms. 

FE: Reenviar. 
 El Teclado vuelve a enviar el último dato.

F7-FD: 
 Ignorados. El teclado responde con ACK.

F6: Establecer condición por defecto.
 El teclado restablece su condicion de arranque y borra su propio buffer.
 El teclado responde con ACK.

F5: Establecer condición por defecto y deshabilitar.
 El teclado restablece su condicion de arranque y borra su propio buffer.
 Suspende la exploración de teclas y queda a la espera de nuevos comandos.
 El teclado responde con ACK.

F4: Habilitar.
 El teclado reanuda la exploración de teclas.
 El teclado responde con ACK.

F3: Programar ritmo de Typematic.
 El sistema envía este comando a través del C.T., seguido de un código de ritmo y demora 
 para la autorrepetición de golpes de tecla.
  Bit 7: 0
  Bit 5-6: N (de 0 a 3)
  Bit 3-4: Exponente 
  Bit 0-2: Mantisa 
 Demora = (N+1)*0.25 seg.
 Periodo de autorrepetición=(Mantisa+8).2^Exponente . 4.17 ms. 
 El teclado responde con ACK

EF-F2: 
 Ignorados. El teclado responde con ACK

EE: Eco.
 El teclado devuelve el mismo byte.

ED: Comando de leds.
  El teclado espera un segundo byte desde el sistema, donde se codifica el estado requerido 
  para los leds.
   Bit 3-7: Reservados
   Bit 2: Led de Caps Lock
   Bit 1: Led de Num Lock
   Bit 0: Led de Scroll Lock
 El teclado responde con ACK.

==============================================
PC Práctica - Junio de 1994.


----------

